# Age of a Fender?



## Canuck055

Hey guys! 

I've been trying to date my Fender F 35 acoustic. I'm thinking it might be tough to do. There's no serial number on the stamp inside, and from what I understand it's a Japanese model. Even a rough idea might be nice though! 

Here's a couple of picture's for reference!






























She's a little worse for wear after a good couple of years. This is the backing issue I brought up in the Guitar Tech forum.










Thanks guys! Just as an aside, it's since been restringed. That was my first attempt at putting strings on a guitar. Live and learn, eh?


----------



## Ship of fools

*try this*

They were made between 1971 - 1981 and because they do not correspond to their electrics you need to visit this site.
www.fender.com
It should give you the date or your guitar within a few years either way.Ship


----------



## xuthal

Made from between 1971 to 1980 from what i could find.The first 2 digits on the serial number tell what year it was made.Maybe try a magnifying glass if the serial #'s are faded.


----------



## Canuck055

Thanks guys. There's no serial number on the guitar, so I think I'll have to settle for the 10 year range. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ship of fools

*Hey Canuck055*

Its going to be at least 27 years old plus, check inside the sound hole near the neck joint and see if there is a number stamped on it and maybe we can get a tad closer for you.ship


----------



## Canuck055

Hey ship,

I took a look, and there is something there. A little faded, but it looks to be 876E.


----------



## rbbambino

Canuck055 said:


> Thanks guys! Just as an aside, it's since been restringed. That was my first attempt at putting strings on a guitar. Live and learn, eh?


Well at least you didn't take up basket weaving like this guy did!!


----------



## Doctor Blind

rbbambino said:


> Well at least you didn't take up basket weaving like this guy did!!


that poor martin!


----------



## Lincoln

Canuck055 said:


> Thanks guys. There's no serial number on the guitar, so I think I'll have to settle for the 10 year range.
> 
> Thanks guys!


I have a F80-12, the serial number is on the Fender "paper" glued inside the sound hole.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

that string job has got to be intentional as a joke......the first time i strung a guitar I had one of the tuners strung opposite the other 5 so it came loose turning it to tighten.....we all gotta learn .....lol


----------



## Ship of fools

*Here is what the blue books says*

F-80-12- 12 string config, dreadnought style,solid spruce top,rosewood back and sides,mahog neck, 14/20 fret rosewood fingerboard, rosewood bridge,black pickgaurd.Natural finish, 25.5 in scale mfg. 1977-1981
value is: excellent $175-$225, average is $100-$130
Ship


----------



## Ship of fools

*Rather then doing the work, here you go*

http://www.guitarnucleus.com/fenderserialacoustic.htm
Sorry there are just to many to go through, so I thought I would post this and try to help you get there.Ship


----------



## Lincoln

Here's where it is on mine:









Also on the back of the headstock, although they don't match.









Not sure how to explain that, I am the original owner. Bought it from a Mr Entertainment in eary 79.


----------



## fretlords

rbbambino said:


> Well at least you didn't take up basket weaving like this guy did!!


haha (10 chars)


----------



## Canuck055

Thanks everyone! It's nice to know the approximate age of my guitar. Little older than I am! Hopefully with a lot of TLC she'll last me a good couple of years!


----------



## csrMark

I have one too. one guy told me the first two digits of the serial number after the "F" is the year. Makes sense. Mine was bought late 70's and the first two numbers are 78 making it 1978.


----------



## csrMark

Actually, looking at the thread 3 above mine, "Lincoln" said he got his early 1979. Looking at the ser# in his pick, it says "F78" dating his to a 1978. Again, making sense.


----------

